# hps & floro lights



## blondlebanese (Nov 15, 2014)

I have fourteen plants too many for one hps light so, I added three ho flouros.  six 54w tubes right next to the 1000w hps.   their light overlaps.   so far they're growing pretty much at the same rate.  exept for the plants directly under hps  they are a little taller.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 16, 2014)

It may help a little to have the floros in with the HPS but the floros don't penetrate very far so what they add is very little for the cost of running them. The reason is that with the 1000w HPS, you have to back it up to keep it from burning the plants directly beneath it. Having the floros at the same distance as the HPS makes them nearly useless because of their lack off penetration ability. It is a stop gap measure at best until you can get a second HPS light to properly cover the whole area, or reduce the space to a more workable size.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 16, 2014)

using hind thought I should have op-ed to buy another 1000w hps.  but I was thinking about the extra heat and the saveings of floro over hps.  besides I want to learn about everything that has to do with growing cannabis.  the lights im using hang next to each other and im keeping the floros 2-3 inches from the plants.  four of them directly under the flouros  and nine of them under hps. latteraly separated by 4-5 inches.  verticaly separated by twenty inches.  I'm expecting the plants under hps to do better.  so far everything is growing at pretty much the same rate.  I started using two lights at the beginning of the flower stage five days ago.  keep in mind that this is my maiden grow and in the name of science I might try anything.  that's gonna be my excuse if I flub this up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2014)

Its a long learning curve but experience is the best teacher.


----------

